# Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine



## wlm (Sep 21, 2004)

*Oil dip stick question*

I went to check the oil today. For the second time the end of the dip stick is broken off. Has this happend to any one else.


----------



## wlm (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Oil dip stick question (vdubstreets)*

Little plastic on the end. No way to check the oil level.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (MK39920)*

Where are the parts going that break off? Maybe I won't ever check mine!?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Oil dip stick question (wlm)*

WLM:
The car monitors the oil level for you, and will give you a warning message on the instrument panel if the oil level is less than acceptable. See page 28 of the owner manual, booklet 3.1.1
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 9:12 PM 12-29-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The last time I dropped by my VW dealership to socialize, one of the technicians grabbed my car and brought it into the service work area. They normally do this just to check various fluid levels and stuff like that. The technician removed the oil dipstick, and then brought the whole dipstick over to show it to me - the dipstick itself was missing the last 1 inch at the very end of it.
None of us could figure out how this could have happened, and I didn't want to admit that I have never touched that dipstick since the day I got the car (heck, I only open the hood if the low washer fluid message appears, and even then reluctantly). So, I asked the staff in the parts department to order a new dipstick for me. It is a very inexpensive part, only $10. The dealership offered to replace it under warranty, however, I would be embarrassed to generate a $10 warranty work order - I figure I'll save the warranty coverage for the important stuff.
The new dipstick arrived today, and I installed it. I note that there is a design difference between the 'old' dipstick and the new one - the bottom end of the new one looks a bit sturdier than the old one, although it does not have any writing on it - you have to figure out how it works yourself.
Anyway - this might be something that others who have a W12 engine might want to pay attention to. I've posted some pictures below showing both dipsticks. The shorter one is the broken one.
Michael
*Note that the two dipsticks are equally aligned at the upper flange*








*You can see that the design has been changed a bit on the new one.*
The part number for the W12 dipstick can be seen on the sticker at the top.


----------



## martingie (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi, I would like to know where is the rest of the old dipstick ? Hopefully the filter will catch it


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (martingie)*

Yea, we were wondering about that too. My guess is that it is probably made out of a material that sinks, rather than floats, so it is probably at the bottom of the engine somewhere. I am sure that it is too big to fit through the screen in the oil sump scavenge pump, for that reason none of us are too worried about it.
If I get the chance I will bring a borescope along next time the car is due for an oil change, and we can all have a look in the bottom of the engine (via the dipstick hole, and also via the oil drain hole) and see if it is there. But, if we don't find it, none of us are going to get too worried about it.
Michael


----------



## AusSalzburg (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I'm a witness that PanEuro (michael) never opens his hood unless he's adding washer fluid. These pictures were taken last weekend in Toronto.
















Werner




_Modified by AusSalzburg at 1:51 AM 12-17-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (AusSalzburg)*

That is a strange thing Michael. I don't think I've ever seen anything like that. It also is bizarre that they don't have any markings on the new stick. How is a person suppose to know where to judge the Full mark??


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

You might consider having the oil drained from the drain plug next time you do it rather than through the dipstick tube. Perhaps the plastic piece that broke off will flush out with the oil.


----------



## bobschneider (Oct 12, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (PanEuropean)*

When I got my W12, which had about 9000 miles on it at the time, the dipstick was broken in the same manner. When I mentioned it to the service manager, he said he'd take care of it. It turned out the tech who did the pre sale inspection had noticed the same problem, and had already ordered a new dipstick.
Sounds like this might be a design issue with the dipstick, which would explain why they redesigned the end.


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (bobschneider)*

My dipstick was broken and replaced at last service. We all figure that there is no way that little plastic dingy can cause any harm. I haven't looked at the new one.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_How is a person suppose to know where to judge the Full mark?

So far as I can figure out, the acceptable range is within the ribbed area. I'll ask the technicians at my VW dealer to confirm this next time I visit.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hot dang!!! Mine is broken too.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Apparently it is hitting bottom and breaking. Makes you wonder if we are getting V8 dipsticks and possibly they have a deeper sink?
Also, I wonder if the *W12 Bentleys and Audis* are doing the same thing???


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (PanEuropean)*

Interesting that the W12 engine dipstick is plastic and the V8 engine is metel Funny that there is a difference in the dipstick.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (Kcmover)*

It may make economic sense for low production volume to produce a plastic-tipped dipstick rather than a metal-tipped one. 
I will have to check the W12's dipstick next time I am in Florida.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (copernicus0001)*

Just went out to check mine, it's broken too. Just above the MAX line. I have know idea how long it has been this way.







It was serviced just before I bought the car. I'm guilty of not looking at it before now.







I should know better than that. Please don't tell my dad, OK.
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 1:55 PM 12-18-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (W126C)*

I had *Kim* go out and check mine








I told her to top off the washer fluid while she was out there!!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (dcowan699)*

Ok, well one of by sons were suppose to check the oil. But I don't want their mother getting on to them just before Christmas.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I notice the old dipstick is cut very sharply, almost truncated. My guess would be that this happens when someone checking the oil level pulls it up rapidly and at an angle. Since almost all of it is flexible, and it's very long, one might be tempted to pull it at an angle especially if the last inch or so interferes with the hood. The tip of course is not flexible, and might have been made brittle by exposure to high temperatures. 
Just a guess.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (Motorista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorista* »_Michael,
I notice the old dipstick is cut very sharply, almost truncated. My guess would be that this happens when someone checking the oil level pulls it up rapidly and at an angle.

I twisted mine quarter turn left then quarter turn right, to brake the seal before pulling it out. (cold car) It may have been broken before this though.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (Motorista)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorista* »_...the old dipstick is cut very sharply, almost truncated. My guess would be that this happens when someone checking the oil level pulls it up rapidly and at an angle. Since almost all of it is flexible, and it's very long, one might be tempted to pull it at an angle especially if the last inch or so interferes with the hood. The tip of course is not flexible, and might have been made brittle by exposure to high temperatures. 

Hmmm - all this is quite interesting. I think we should get our friends in Dresden to look at this thread and see what they think.
I doubt that the dipstick is hitting anything in the bottom of the engine - I kind of lean towards Motorista's theory that if the dipstick is not kept vertical when it is removed from the tube, the end might be getting snapped off when it is withdrawn the last inch (with sideways pressure applied) from the tube.
Hurry up and check your W12 dipsticks before VW of A runs out of stock on them!








Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (PanEuropean)*

"I think just about every VW dealer has email - if you want to avoid the trouble of printing out threads like the one describing how to fix the steering wheel noise, an alternative might be to just email the URL of the thread to your service advisor. Michael"
This one, broken oil dipstick, will be e-mailed to my dealer/service tech. Until then the straightened out coat hanger will get me by.







Now how many millimeters do I add for the broken off part?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_ Now how many millimeters do I add for the broken off part?

Uh, I thought the correct technique was to not disturb the engine at all unless a message appeared on the Y24 display suggesting that you add oil (or washer fluid).
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (W126C)*

Sounds like we are filling that root canal short of the apex Brent.


----------



## copernicus0001 (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (dcowan699)*

I have read so many of your posts in the past... and often they are sprinkled with a little humor.... I am very surprised I haven't heard any "broken dipstick" humor... Well... I think a little Viagra might be the appropriate fix. 
I do recall the technical support staff in Dresden issued a Technical Bulletin on the proper use of a dipstick and what to do in the event of a broken dipstick. The memo specifically mentions that if you insert your dipstick improperly, or pull it out too forcefully, you will run the risk of breaking off its tip. The memo goes on to point out that the *dipstick length* is a very important characteristic and, under most circumstances, one should not alter dipstick length. An alternate device should not be used in place of your dipstick... Only a real dipstick will perform adequately.
Your dipstick has been engineered to operate over a broad range of temperatures and environmental conditions - extra care must be taken when inspecting your dipstick when the engine is hot. The dipstick must be handled very carefully when inspecting it under these conditions. In extreme cold, extra care must also be taken - the dipstick may be easily damaged in the extreme cold.
No mods should be performed on your dipstick... A number of W12 owners have tried clipping off the distal end of their dipsticks, however, no performance difference has been reported. (did Michael start this trend??)
Your dipstick should be properly maintained. Do not let it become rusty... A rusty dipstick indicates a general lack of attention to your engine... 
Well... That's all I recall from that technical bulletin... Unfortunately, I did not find a link to it... but, I think proper use and maintenance of a dipstick will come naturally to most people.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (copernicus0001)*

I'm such a dipstick. I knew I was being careless.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (copernicus0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *copernicus0001* »_
I am very surprised I haven't heard any "broken dipstick" humor... Well... I think a little Viagra might be the appropriate fix...Only a real dipstick will perform adequately. Your dipstick has been engineered to operate over a broad range of temperatures and environmental conditions - extra care must be taken when inspecting your dipstick when hot. The dipstick must be handled very carefully when inspecting it under these conditions. In extreme cold, extra care must also be taken - the dipstick may be easily damaged in the extreme cold....Your dipstick should be properly maintained. Do not let it become rusty... A rusty dipstick indicates a general lack of attention... I think proper use and maintenance of a dipstick will come naturally to most people.

It is amazing how a little editing can change the whole tone of a post.








Have a good laugh and Happy Holidays everyone!








~PC 


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 3:38 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_It is amazing how a little editing can change the whole tone of a post.









Hello Pot? Yeah...it's Kettle calling.









_Quote, originally posted by *DCowan699* »_I'm such a dipstick. I knew I was being careless.

Remember kids. Only _you_ can prevent dipstick abuse!


_Modified by chrisj428 at 3:10 PM 12-21-2005_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (copernicus0001)*

First of all, "it's not the length of the _dipstick_ that counts. I read that in PLAYBOY or some scientific informative publication. I agree, *temperature* has, somewhat of an influence. It's common knowledge that subzero temperatures will result in a false positives.(It's not so!), I've been told by Eskimo's. As to braking off a piece of the _dipstick_, this has to be from handling the _dipstick_ too much. I'm sure your mother told you about this! I've _only checked mine once,really._ 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Broken Oil Dipstick - W12 Engine (W126C)*

Suddenly my headlights are not as bright as they once were or I'm going blind.









I'm now wondering how my tech is going to determine the oil level. I guess he will just make sure it's drained completely and then put in the exact amount of required oil.
Are any V8s having broken dipsticks???


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:45 AM 12-22-2005_


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I'll be dipped! I checked mine today for the first time (had the car a month) and it's snapped off right above where MAX ought to be, so I have no clue what the oil level is.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_...so I have no clue what the oil level is.

It is my understanding that if the oil level is low, a message to that effect will appear on the Y24 display between the speedometer and tachometer.
Michael


----------



## mobettergear (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

WOULDN'T YOU KNOW IT. I DISCOVERED THE SAME DEAL 3 DAYS AGO


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mobettergear)*

Check your oil more often.


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I just checked mine. It is not broken and it is the 1st generation dipstick.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (reneestreg)*

Save it, you have a rare keeper.








Seriously, though - it's worth the $8 to buy the newer, more sturdy version. You probably won't break yours, but the first person who does not keep it fully vertical when they lift it out of the tube will.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mobettergear)*

The problem of the end of the 'original design' oil dipstick on W12 engines breaking off has been identified by VW (Europe) in their technical bulletin 66C4 dated June 2, 2006. It appears in that TB as criteria 4.
Any W12 engine Phaetons that still have the old dipstick (part number 07C 115 611 K, M, or P) should have the dipstick replaced with the newer design, which is part number 07C 115 611 AG. The suffix 'AG' indicates the new design.
Michael


----------



## martin clack (Jul 29, 2012)

*Bentley Continental 2004 broken dip stick*

Same problem here ,plastic end piece has broken at the very end,leaving a short stump,so I just top up till it is visible on the piece that remains.Not very happy though,there must be a fault as when you try to buy a replacement,they have redesigned the tube and you have to buy that as well as the new dip stick,and it would need to be fitted,£150 plus fitting. 
Not good for an expensive and treasured (VW)car.......


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Martin, 

Welcome to the forum! The CGT's shared platform with the P should get you lots of help and information. 

However, it's risky to suggest alternative fixes for dipsticks in case the oil pan arrangement is different on the W12 turbo from the non-turbo. Maybe if you post a photo of the broken one, and measure the length, someone can compare to confirm the similarity and find a replacement without changing the tube? 

Regarding the headlight washer flap mechanism there's some discussion in the TOC thread Headlight Washer does not retract - Includes TB 92-05-01. 

Cheers, 
Chris


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and TB re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Dean55A (Sep 17, 2012)

These pictures were taken last weekend in Toronto.


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

Pulled the dipstick out of my V8 this morning and as I cleaned the 3/4" metal bulb at the end, it came off in my fingers !

Although it's obviously metal, and would probably have sunk into the sump, would you ever feel comfortable driving the car again ?

New dipstick £8.50


----------

